
Twitter’s Ad Crackdown Alienates Developers… Again (w/ HN Quotes) - jolie
http://mashable.com/2010/05/24/twitter-ad-ban/
======
DTrejo
Why do they have to link back to us...

~~~
jolie
It's the journalistic requirement to attribute quotes/opinions.

